# Forum > Zahnmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten > Zahni: Vorklinik / Vorphysikum / Physikum (1.-5. Sem.) >  Im fnften Semester noch abbrechen??!

## Fitch88

Hey,

zwar kann mir niemand die eigentliche Entscheidung abnehmen, aber einen guten Rat bekommt man wohl immer hier  :Blush: 

Ich bin jetzt bereits im fnften Semester und einfach nur noch von dem "gebastel" genervt. Es ist nicht so, dass ich gaaar nix hinkriege, aber ich habe keinen Bock mehr auf schlechte Noten, nur weil irgendn Stck Kunstoff nicht "glnzt".... (wobei es wie ihr wisst scheinbar etliche Facetten von "Glanz" gibt- je nach Auffassung des Profs). 

In Anatomie, Biochemie etc. hatte ich nie grere Probleme, fhle mich aber in Ph2 gar nichtmehr wohl. 

Haltet ihr einen Wechsel so kurz vorm Physikum noch fr sinnvoll, oder wrdet ihr eher erstmal versuchen in die Klinik zu kommen, sich alles "anzuschauen" und die restlichen 2,5 Jahre irgendwie rumzubekommen?! 

Die Zeit rast ja eh in sonem Studium  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Sawyer

Schwierige Sache. Ich denke diese Phase hat jeder mal, bei mir wars auch im 5. Semester.
Klinik und Vorklinik sind aber auch wieder zwei verschiedene Paar Schuhe, wobei der Wahnsinnsgrad in der Klinik noch mal zunimmt, dann aber ja mit absehbarem Ende ;)

----------


## Fitch88

Danke fr deine Antwort!  :Grinnnss!: 

Es ist halt schade immer zu den "eher schlechteren" zu gehren. (Auch wenn es deutlich schlimmere gibt ^^). Aber nie ne Prp testiert zu bekommen und auch mich dem Aufwachsen nicht klar zu kommen...das bestrkt mich nicht umbedingt in diesem Studium. Naja...wenn neben dem Kurs Zeit zum lernen bleibt kann ich ja drber nachdenken...

----------


## Sawyer

Das mit dem "Knnen" ndert sich aber auch. Erstens weil du teilweise vllig anderes Zeug in der Klinik machst, zweitens weil du einen frischen Start (mit unvoreingenommenen Assis und Profs  :hmmm...: ) bekommst.

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

also ich habe gewechselt, weil ich in einer hnlichen Situation war, wie du jetzt bist  - es hat mich allerdings nicht nur genervt das "Gebastele", sondern ich wollte vorallem "mehr", mich interessierte das, was die Humanmediziner lernen durften viel mehr, als alles was wir in der Zahnklinik machten und ich konnte mir immer weniger vorstellen, dass ich als Zahnrztin arbeiten will spter 

ich wrde dir deswegen raten: mach es nicht davon abhngig, ob dich jetzt z.Z. der Kurs e.c. nervt, sondern frag dich "was will ich eigentlich spter machen, reicht es mir immer nur Zhne zu behandeln" - wenn ja, dann zieh es durch, wenn nein, dann lege jetzt alle deine Energie in den Versuch zu wechseln, denn so ein "falscher" Beruf das Leben lang, dass ist dann wirklich schlimm

----------


## Ehemaliger User 280111

Der Wechsel fllt doch allgemein nach dem Physikum leichter!? Wrde also auf jedenfall erstmal Physikum machen und dann nochmal darber nachdenken.

----------


## Rabbit

Im Kopf gilt: Denk an das laufende Semester, setz dich hin und reiss dir den.... ich sags anders: Beiss die Zhne zusammen  :Grinnnss!: .

Im Hinterkopf kann der Wechsel ja ruhig als Gedanke anwesend sein.
Schlielich ist es ja nicht so, dass du einfach hingehen und dich in Humanmedizin einschreiben kannst. Das heisst, dass du unter Umstnden mit Verlustsemestern zu kmpfen hast. Daher wrde ich (das muss aber eben jeder fr sich entscheiden) das Physikum auf jeden Fall mit maximalem Engagement angehen und es durchziehen.
Nach dem Physikum kannst du dich quer Bewerben und mal gucken ob du rein kommst, wenn nicht hast du die - im Vergleich zur Vorklinik - deutlich angenehmere Klinik des Zahnistudiums vor dir. Stell dir aber mal vor du kommst im ersten Bewerbungssemester nicht rein und im folgenden nicht und dann wieder im folgenden nicht (oder willst du dich per Hochschulstart ins 1.Semester bewerben da du z.B. ein gutes Abi hast!?), dann wrdest du ohne irgend etwas dastehen, wrst (wenn du das Physikum gemacht und bestanden httest) bereits im fortgeschrittenen Klinikbereich der Zahnmedizin - was definitiv mehr Sinn macht als berhaupt keinen Studienplatz zu haben. Und WENN du dann als Student des klinischen Bereichs, sagen wir mal im 8. Semester einen Platz in HM bekmest....wrdest du dir vll. auch noch berlegen mssen ob du wirklich wegen einem Jahr bis zum ZM-Examen den Studiengang vorher abbrichts und wechselst oder aber ihn zuende machst - einen ganz netten (wenn auch in deinem Fall nicht erfllenden) Beruf erlernst und ggf. dann erst im Zweitstudium Medizin machst. Alles nur Gedankenanreize fr dich...abwgen und entscheiden musst du wirklich selbst  :hmmm...: .

Aber ich kann dir auch aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, dass es einen richtig groen Unterschied zur Vorklinik gibt wenn du das Physikum erst mal hinter dir hast: Patienten und Assistenten beim Behandeln. Das macht einfach Spa. Natrlich wird es mal hitzig, mal ist man von jmd genervt und hier und da hat sicherlich jemand was negatives ber die Klinik zu sagen; unter dem Strich ist die Klinik aber deutlich angenehmer und vor allem ganz anders als die Vorklinik.

----------


## Kackbratze

Es gilt wie bei allem im Leben, man muss einen PlanB haben, falls es dochnicht klappen sollte.
Da Du dich ja gerade noch aktiv im Studium befindest, wre IMHO Zahnmedizin als PlanB ausreichend, nur solltest Du denn dann nicht durch eine verfrhte Exmatrikulation ber Bord werfen.

 :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

> Der Wechsel fllt doch allgemein nach dem Physikum leichter!?


das gilt nur fr Humanmediziener, nicht fr Zahnis, da man nicht ins Fnfte kommt, wo dann doch mal der ein oder andere Platz mehr frei ist - fr den Einstieg ins 5.Semester, also in die Klink muss man erst noch das Physikum der Humanmedizin machen, dass Physikum der Zahnmedizin hat man sozusagen um sonst gemaht 




> Wrde also auf jedenfall erstmal Physikum machen und dann nochmal darber nachdenken.


nicht unbedingt, denn wie gesagt das Physikum ist umsonst gemacht, wenn man dann doch wechselt - vielleicht empfiehlt sich auch mal ein Urlaubssemester, um sich klar zu werden, was man wirklich will

----------


## flopipop

also ich habs getan. mir gings hnlich wie dir, fand die bastelei total zum kotzen, gehrte demzufolge trotz vollgas immer zu den schlechtesten in den praktischen kursen....wobei mir anatomie etc viel spa gemacht haben....hab mich so von semester zu semester durchgebissen und nach dem nicht bestandenen physikum zu humanmedizin gewechselt...bin jetzt hier total happy und komme prima zurecht und habe sehr viel spa in der klinik.auch die harte vorklinik erschien mir im vergleich zu den prakt zahni kursen viel lockerer und leichter...kurzum: das einzige was ich bereue, dass ich nicht frher gewechselt habe und mich so lange durchgebissen habe. ist eine schwere entscheidung, die grenze zwischen dem..."grundstzlich is es meins, hab jetzt ne durststrecke und wenn ich die backen zusammenkneife, wird alles besser" und dem "bin im falschen film hier". sich das zweite einzugestehen ist natrlich schwierig, grade wenn die verwandschaft/bekanntschaft bei dem ach so tollen zahnarzt beruf neidisch und anerkennend die augen verdreht. 

horch ma genau in dich hinein, und wenns dir ernst ist - tue es ohne rcksicht auf zeit und geldverluste so frh wie mglich.

der wechsel von zahn auf humanmedizin ist *******, keine Frage. Trotzdem ist es besser, als 50 jahre im falschen Beruf zu sein.

----------


## Recall8

Es scheint tatschlich sinnvoller zu sein vor dem dem ZM - Physikum abzubrechen oder sich neu zu orientieren. Denn wenn du einmal in der Klinik bist, macht Abbrechen nicht wirklich Sinn. Zahnmedizin ist eben ein Studiengang, der durch die Willkr traumatisierter "Kollegen" geprgt ist.

Ich habe nie daran gezweifelt das Studium abzubrechen und wrde es dir auch nicht wirklich empfehlen. Auch, wenn Du dich berhaupt nicht wohl fhlst: das Studium reprsentiert definitiv *NICHT* den spteren Berufsalltag und das solltest Du dir nochmal bewusst machen.  Ich kann deine Gedanken sehr gut nachvollziehen, aberbevor du den Schritt wagst: kmmer dich um eine vernnftige Alternative. 

Der klinische Abschnitt ZM ist noch willkrlicher als die Vorklinik. Es mangelt an Objektivitt, doch das liegt an der Organisation des Studiengangs. Die Bastelei kann man im Labor ben, das stellt irgendwann kein wirkliches Problem mehr dar. Ich finde auch,dass der zahntechn. Part nicht der tatschliche Grund fr einen Abbruch sein sollte.

----------


## Relaxometrie

> Ich habe nie daran gezweifelt das Studium abzubrechen


Ich glaube, Du mchtest das Gegenteil sagen, oder?  ::-oopss:

----------


## Fitch88

Danke fr die vielen Antworten!  :Smilie: 

Ich bin grade noch in der "Informationsphase". Schreibe ehemalige Praktikumsleiter an mit netten, aber bisher eher ernchternden Antworten.

Der Kurs luft weiter, irgendwie. Ich glaube das Hauptproblem ist wohl dass ich mir Mhe gebe und trotzdem nur ****** Noten kriege. Das frustriert mich sehr. In allen anderen vorklinischen Fchern gab es nie Probleme. Ich denke irgendwie, dass ich nie gut werden kann in dem was ich da tue und immer ein Stck "hinterherhinke".

Dass man Noten nicht berbewerten darf, habe ich bereits feststellendrfen. 

Blond, hbsch und weiblich ist eben effektiver als jede Polierpaste.

Trotzdem: Wenn die Noten immer so ******* sind in diesem Kurs muss da ja auch was dran sein, auch wenn ich selber nicht erkenne, was bei mir denn schlechter sein soll als bei den meisten anderen....  :grrrr....: 

Ins erste Semester zurck fnd ich aber hart. Viel Zeit und Geld verloren und selbst wenn ich 2 anerkannt bekomme... noch nichtmals der Physikschein wird 100% anerkannt. Schade,......

...to be continued....

----------


## fiden

als fertiger ZA und Angestellten/Selbststndigenposition wirst du ber diese Forenbeitrage spter schmunzeln Fitch.
Der Patient weiss spter nicht wie deine Noten waren  :Woow: ,
da geht es dann um Sympathie und Redegewandheit...es zhlt schlichtweg wie du dich verkaufst.

Also wenn es nicht am mangelnden Interesse sondern am Vergleich mit den anderen liegt, dann ist das Abbrechen nicht begrndet  :dagegen:

----------


## flopipop

> Auch, wenn Du dich berhaupt nicht wohl fhlst: das Studium reprsentiert definitiv *NICHT* den spteren Berufsalltag und das solltest Du dir nochmal bewusst machen.


naja, kommt drauf an womit genau man probleme hat. spter guckt einem niemand auf die finger, das stimmt. aber wenn einem das handwerkliche gewurstel im mikrometerbereicht *grundstzlich* auf den keks geht, bezweifle ich, dass es sich in ner frisch renovierten htte mit 3 blonden helferinnen ndern wrde....wie gesagt, die intensive ursachenforschung ist das a und o bei solch einer entscheidung.

----------


## Recall8

> Der Patient weiss spter nicht wie deine Noten waren ,


So ist es, ganz genau. Wenn ich zum Arzt gehe, frage ich auch nicht, wo er studiert hat und mit welchem Ergebnis. Abgesehen davon ist das Berwertungssystem in der Zahnmedizin nicht gut und keineswegs vernnftig.

Versuche deine Entscheidung vom Studium als solchem zu entkoppeln. Die Frage sollte vielmehr sein, ob du dich mit dem Berufsalltag als Zahnarzt anfreunden kannst, und nicht, ob du im Phantom I/II/III oder Examen 3er sammelst.

----------


## Recall8

> Ich glaube, Du mchtest das Gegenteil sagen, oder?


Danke, gut erkannt.
Schade, dass es,ausser dieser, keinerlei themenbezogene Reaktion gab.  :hmmm...:

----------


## Sawyer

> Es scheint tatschlich sinnvoller zu sein vor dem dem ZM - Physikum abzubrechen oder sich neu zu orientieren. Denn wenn du einmal in der Klinik bist, macht Abbrechen nicht wirklich Sinn. Zahnmedizin ist eben ein Studiengang, der durch die Willkr traumatisierter "Kollegen" geprgt ist.
> 
> Ich habe nie daran gezweifelt das Studium abzubrechen und wrde es dir auch nicht wirklich empfehlen. Auch, wenn Du dich berhaupt nicht wohl fhlst: das Studium reprsentiert definitiv *NICHT* den spteren Berufsalltag und das solltest Du dir nochmal bewusst machen.  Ich kann deine Gedanken sehr gut nachvollziehen, aberbevor du den Schritt wagst: kmmer dich um eine vernnftige Alternative. 
> 
> Der klinische Abschnitt ZM ist noch willkrlicher als die Vorklinik. Es mangelt an Objektivitt, doch das liegt an der Organisation des Studiengangs. Die Bastelei kann man im Labor ben, das stellt irgendwann kein wirkliches Problem mehr dar. Ich finde auch,dass der zahntechn. Part nicht der tatschliche Grund fr einen Abbruch sein sollte.


Will das hier nicht so grausam stehen lassen, maaanchmal ist es doch ganz nett  :hmmm...:

----------


## Recall8

> Will das hier nicht so grausam stehen lassen, maaanchmal ist es doch ganz nett


Dein Relativismus ndert nichts an der Tatsache, dass das Wertungs- und Prfungssystem in der Zahnmedizin grundstzlich reformbedrftig ist. 
Ich persnlich habe vom bisherigen System profitiert, dennoch ist es in dieser Form unsinnig. Mich wrden beispielsweise brennend die Noten smtlichster prothetischer Arbeiten interessieren, wenn die entsprechenden Arbeiten, z.B. auch im Physikum, dem Prfer verblindet vorgelegt wrden. 

Aber es ist ja alles maaanchmal nett  :schnarch...:  :schnarch...:  :schnarch...:

----------


## Fitch88

Danke fr die vielen Antworten. Es hilft mir zumindest verschiedene Blickwinkel auf meine Situation zu werfen.

Ich bin einfach sehr oft traurig und irgendwie mde. Mde, weil ich mich immer anstrenge und dann doch wieder die selbe Note in Empfang nehmen werde. Heute kam eine weitere "mangelhafte" Pp dazu. 

Ich fhle mich so orientierungslos. Ich wei gar nicht was ich will, wo ich mich spter sehe. 

"Ja das muss man einfach ben"....Klar.... immer wieder hre ich das. Aber mal ehrlich, wo soll das hinfhren?! Den PH2 vll grade so bestehen? Oder etwa den Kurs wiederholen, weil man mehr "bung" braucht?

Doch was kommt dann? Das selbe Spiel in der Kfo, danach in der Kons und Prothetik?? Also immer alles ben mssen, was andere wie selbstverstndlich knnen? .... :Meine Meinung: 

Naja genug rumgeheult fr heute.  :Grinnnss!:  Wnsche euch ne schne erste Adventwoche.

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

> Doch was kommt dann? ....Also immer alles ben mssen, was andere wie selbstverstndlich knnen? ....


wenn du Zahnrztin werden willst ja dann be es und brauch ev. lnger als andere, dann sagst du dir "ist halt mein Weg und ich mach es gern, weil ich wei wofr ich be" - verstehst du, das ist die Frage die du dir beantworten musst

Wnsch dir auch ne schne Adventszeit, vielleicht kannst du ja erst mal ein bichen abschalten, zuviel grbeln bringt oft auch nichts, manche Sachen/Entscheidungen mssen einfach reifen in einem selbst - Viel Glck !

----------


## Fitch88

....  :Smilie:

----------


## anna1708

habe gerade mit groem interesse diesen etwas lteren thread gelesen... 
mich wrde interessieren, ob einer von denen, die beitrge geschrieben haben, immer noch hier aktiv sind und vielleicht ihre um 4 jahre "gereifte" ansicht wiedergeben knnten?! 
wie ist es euch ergangen mit oder ohne wechsel?

brigens: 



> Es scheint tatschlich sinnvoller zu sein vor dem dem ZM - Physikum abzubrechen oder sich neu zu orientieren. Denn wenn du einmal in der Klinik bist, macht Abbrechen nicht wirklich Sinn. Zahnmedizin ist eben ein Studiengang, der durch die Willkr traumatisierter "Kollegen" geprgt ist.
> 
> Ich habe nie daran gezweifelt das Studium abzubrechen und wrde es dir auch nicht wirklich empfehlen. Auch, wenn Du dich berhaupt nicht wohl fhlst: das Studium reprsentiert definitiv NICHT den spteren Berufsalltag und das solltest Du dir nochmal bewusst machen. Ich kann deine Gedanken sehr gut nachvollziehen, aberbevor du den Schritt wagst: kmmer dich um eine vernnftige Alternative. 
> 
> Der klinische Abschnitt ZM ist noch willkrlicher als die Vorklinik. Es mangelt an Objektivitt, doch das liegt an der Organisation des Studiengangs. Die Bastelei kann man im Labor ben, das stellt irgendwann kein wirkliches Problem mehr dar. Ich finde auch,dass der zahntechn. Part nicht der tatschliche Grund fr einen Abbruch sein sollte.


diese aussagen wrde ich zu 100 % besttigen. selbst, dass es manchmal ganz nett ist, relativiert nicht das riesige problem von willkr und daraus resultierender ungerechtigkeit.

----------

